# Trip report - Southwest Chief #4 / Lake Shore Limited #448 LAX-SPG



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

I begin my trip at my last lunch of my vacation at California Pizza Kitchen in Hollywood after dropping my bags off at the LAX Metro Lounge.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Getting ready to board.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Just boarded. View from red cap ride, train pulling up, my cabin E in 430 car and well what everyone wants to see.. the table settings in the diner.


----------



## Cal (Jun 26, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Just boarded. View from red cap ride, train pulling up, my cabin E in 430 car and well what everyone wants to see.. the table settings in the diner.


Can't wait!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Received my 7:15 reservation for the diner - the diner LSA very cheerfully announced the return of traditional dining and apologized to the coach passengers that they cannot be served at this time.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Here you go folks the moment you’ve been waiting for. Photos of dinner.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Dessert


----------



## Cal (Jun 26, 2021)

Was communal seating in effect? And how was the food (and service)?


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 26, 2021)

Cal said:


> Was communal seating in effect? And how was the food (and service)?


Yes it was communal seating. They are reserving a few tables for people that don’t wish to do so. We sat with strangers. Food was tasty and service was good. And the presentation was the best I’ve seen on Amtrak. I ordered the steak medium and it came out a little bit more done than I’d like but I believe this was this crews first run so I’ll give the chef a break on that.


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

I see your train is stopped at Riverside.

From Amtrak Alerts Twitter
"Southwest Chiefs Train 4 which departed from Los Angeles (LAX) on 6/26 is currently stopped at Riverside (RIV) due to medical emergency personnel activity. We will update when more information is available."

Everything alright?


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 27, 2021)

What were those yellowish-white things piled on top of the steak?

And that looks like a very generous slice of cheesecake. I wonder whether that was just the OBS being in a celebratory mood.

And is that real china? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Here you go folks the moment you’ve been waiting for. Photos of dinner.


This person with apparently an eye to brain defect mistook the rolled up napkin for a foot. "OMG, did he really put his feet up on the table?!" It took a few seconds for me to figure it out.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 27, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> What were those yellowish-white things piled on top of the steak?
> 
> And that looks like a very generous slice of cheesecake. I wonder whether that was just the OBS being in a celebratory mood.
> 
> And is that real china? Sure looks like it.


Nah, that's not real china. But who cares? You don't eat the plate.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Cal said:


> I see your train is stopped at Riverside.
> 
> From Amtrak Alerts Twitter
> "Southwest Chiefs Train 4 which departed from Los Angeles (LAX) on 6/26 is currently stopped at Riverside (RIV) due to medical emergency personnel activity. We will update when more information is available."
> ...


Sadly we found out later a passenger passed away. Don’t know any more details than that. But took a while for things to be investigated


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Breakfast RR French toast and side of bacon. Thumbs up!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 27, 2021)

It looks like they are not only bringing back traditional dining, but also bringing back elegant touches. The flowers, which everyone is talking about, are of course wonderful. 

But also my favorite—the paper dinner reservation card in your roomette when you board. Just like the flowers, I never thought to see that again. In fact, I kept the last one I had from just before traditional dining went away and put it in my “memories” box.

I am amazed, but delighted, that anyone still cares about, and wants to provide, classy small details.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 27, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Nah, that's not real china. But who cares? You don't eat the plate.


After a real fork went through the fake plate and dressing began spilling into my roomette I started caring. I do not expect (and have never seen) real porcelain on Amtrak but a return to a utensil resistant dinnerware will be nice.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> After a real fork went through the fake plate and dressing began spilling into my roomette I started caring. I do not expect (and have never seen) real porcelain on Amtrak but a return to a utensil resistant dinnerware would be nice.


It's in the works


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 27, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> It's in the works


Understood and edited to clarify.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Now sitting in SSL enjoying the world go by. Appears to be a group of Boy Scouts aboard. Haven’t seen any Amish on this route so far.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Now sitting in SSL enjoying the world go by. Appears to be a group of Boy Scouts aboard. Haven’t seen any Amish on this route so far.


The Boy Scouts are probably headed here: www.philmontscoutranch.org


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

Real China is coming, according to Amtrak.
They are using real glassware currently, correct?

edit: Also no tablecloth at breakfast?


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 27, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Nah, that's not real china. But who cares? You don't eat the plate.



I’ve always appreciated the “plastic” Railroad China touch. Many times when going through old photos I can’t tell the difference between the plastic and real china that amtrak used. 

I’m also glad that “real” glassware is back and that real China is returning!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 27, 2021)

Cal said:


> Real China is coming, according to Amtrak.





crescent-zephyr said:


> I’m also glad that “real” glassware is back and that real China is returning!


Real china is also called porcelain. Amtrak is not bringing porcelain back to dining cars. Most likely they intend to bring some form of Corelle glass-based tableware back as was used just before the change to plastic. This is a massive improvement over cheap plastic plates but it is not "real china" anymore than stainless steel is "real silverware."


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Enjoying the New Mexico scenery in the SSL lunch at 12:30z


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Real china is also called porcelain. Amtrak is not bringing porcelain back to dining cars. Most likely they intend to bring some form of Corelle glass-based tableware back as was used just before the change to plastic. This is a massive improvement over cheap plastic plates but it is not "real china" anymore than stainless steel is "real silverware."


Point taken. However, most of us are just using "real china" to describe the Corelle plates, as compared to what we've been getting in the past year, it certainly feels like "real china".


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 27, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Real china is also called porcelain. Amtrak is not bringing porcelain back to dining cars. Most likely they intend to bring some form of Corelle glass-based tableware back as was used just before the change to plastic. This is a massive improvement over cheap plastic plates but it is not "real china" anymore than stainless steel is "real silverware."



Were you confused by what I typed?


----------



## TEREB (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Here you go folks the moment you’ve been waiting for. Photos of dinner.


What a beautiful sight. Too bad we won’t be getting any of this on the Silvers.


----------



## TEREB (Jun 27, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> This person with apparently an eye to brain defect mistook the rolled up napkin for a foot. "OMG, did he really put his feet up on the table?!" It took a few seconds for me to figure it out.


So did I. Lol


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 27, 2021)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Were you confused by what I typed?


No, but this forum was created for educating new and infrequent travelers on what to expect when they ride Amtrak and there are some posts implying they should expect real china despite the fact that this will not be the case. Amtrak even charges prices that make real china seem plausible so I'm just trying to set the record straight.



TEREB said:


> So did I. Lol


Me too!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

It’s lunch time!


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> It’s lunch time!


I do wish they could use the tablecloth and cloth napkins for all meals.


----------



## railiner (Jun 27, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> This is a massive improvement over cheap plastic plates but it is not "real china" anymore than stainless steel is "real silverware."


I prefer a good quality stainless over silver. Never have to remove tarnish....


----------



## Asher (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> It’s lunch time!


What is the mask protocol in the dining car while sitting.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

They pretty much don’t worry once you are seated about masks. It’s basically the traditional communal diner experience unless you request no communal. Lunch photos below.


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> They pretty much don’t worry once you are seated about masks. It’s basically the traditional communal diner experience unless you request no communal. Lunch photos below.


Am I not seeing the lettuce and tomato here? Or am I just blind?


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Cal said:


> Am I not seeing the lettuce and tomato here? Or am I just blind?


I ordered it without - normally comes with it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> I ordered it without - normally comes with it.


Gotchya. 

And it does appear that they only use the cloth napkins and tablecloths for dinner


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 27, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Breakfast RR French toast and side of bacon. Thumbs up!


Are grits offered with all breakfast entrees or only with the continental breakfast?
Thanks.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> Are grits offered with all breakfast entrees or only with the continental breakfast?
> Thanks.


I didn’t ask.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

100 scouts boarded at Raton


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

More photos of today.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 27, 2021)

More photos


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jun 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Breakfast RR French toast and side of bacon. Thumbs up!



Are they serving toast? Or just those 'croissants'?


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 28, 2021)

Personally, I like Corelle over porcelin (sp?). Lighter, easier to clean, lower cost.
Same with stainless steel utensils over silver.

We have a set of Amtrak Corelle plates and saucers.

Thanks for the trip report and pics!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

Ferroequinologist said:


> Are they serving toast? Or just those 'croissants'?


Croissants - but I didn’t ask if there was anything else.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

Breakfast today


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> This person with apparently an eye to brain defect mistook the rolled up napkin for a foot. "OMG, did he really put his feet up on the table?!" It took a few seconds for me to figure it out.


To quote a famous Cable Guy, "That there's funny, I don't care who you are!"
And as I was scanning through the pictures at this obscene hour of 0830, at first glance, I too thought it was a stockinged foot.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Nah, that's not real china. But who cares? You don't eat the plate.



When last Diner service was happening, ISTR the "plates" were a very sturdy glossy finished cardboardlike product. Didn't think you could put a utensil through them, nor cut through with a knife. Their object in removing the original china and the follow ons was to eliminate dirty dishes, the scullery and labor associated therewith.
I do remember a Corelle-like product, and I believe they kept the used dishes and utensils and offloaded the as is at the end of the trip..


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> What were those yellowish-white things piled on top of the steak?
> 
> Looks like Kobey's Potato straws. You know, those matchstick sized fried potato snacks which come in a can?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Croissants - but I didn’t ask if there was anything else.


Used to have Biscuits as an option!There hasn't been any toast ( except RR "French Toast") in the Diner since the Heritage Diner days.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> They pretty much don’t worry once you are seated about masks. It’s basically the traditional communal diner experience unless you request no communal. Lunch photos below.


Re Lunch photos! Never thought I would be celebrating the return of the mystery meat burger at lunch. But I am. Actually, it was pretty good if you moisturized it with mayo and mustard. When I was commuting on the Eagle, I carried a little bottle of Worcestershire to give the burger a little zetz. 
Welcome back, Burger my old friend!
Great photos, by the way! Can't wait until 21 July - Eagle-Sunset-Crescent to PHL. And a Pat's Cheesesteak as soon as I arrive. It's been soooo long!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

You’re not going to put a knife thru these plastic plates - in fact I broke a plastic fork on one this morning. I can report that they seem to only be using the metal flatware and glasses at dinner. Breakfast and lunch is disposable also table clothes only at dinner - they are using the paper spreads for breakfast and lunch. Though the LSA did give me a metal fork after I broke the plastic one. I don’t what the diner crew consist on the Chief was pre-pandemic but serving are the LSA and one SA. And I believe two crew members in the kitchen downstairs - though haven’t seen them.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

A


lordsigma said:


> You’re not going to put a knife thru these plastic plates - in fact I broke a plastic fork on one this morning. I Though the LSA did give me a metal fork after I broke the plastic one.



Ah - Mom used to give me Hell about cutting with the side of the fork. Guess she was prescient about plastic utensils... 
The LSA sounds Old School. Hope you tipped well. The return of decent food, table service... Never thought I would live to see the day!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

They did a great job - and this was this crew’s first trip serving traditional dining - and I can tell you they were quite pleased to be serving it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2021)

drdumont said:


> A
> 
> 
> Ah - Mom used to give me Hell about cutting with the side of the fork. Guess she was prescient about plastic utensils...
> The LSA sounds Old School. Hope you tipped well. The return of decent food, table service... Never thought I would live to see the day!


I'm on the Texas Eagle right now and sadly it's still Flex Meals in the CCC all the way to CHI with the LSA serving both the Cafe and Sleeping Car passengers only in the Diner/ Combo!

No Sightseer Lounge either, and a Full Train since there are only 4 Cars in the consist!(Sleeping Car,CCC,2 Coaches!)

Yet Amtrak wants $782 for a Roomette to Chicago from Austin!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

Will let you know what the story is on the Lake Shore going east. On my trip out on 449/49 the Viewliner 2 diner LSA was basically doing table service.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 28, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I'm on the Texas Eagle right now and sadly it's still Flex Meals in the CCC all the way to CHI with the LSA serving both the Cafe and Sleeping Car passengers only in the Diner/ Combo!
> 
> No Sightseer Lounge either, and a Full Train since there are only 4 Cars in the consist!(Sleeping Car,CCC,2 Coaches!)
> 
> Yet Amtrak wants $782 for a Roomette to Chicago from Austin!


Are the tables finally open in the CCC?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> Are the tables finally open in the CCC?


Nope, eat @ your Seat or in your Room. The LSA announced she was doing 4 people's job, and the Cafe Car was CLOSED from Taylor to Temple so she could get ready for " Lunch" for the Sleeping Car Passengers.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 28, 2021)

The folks on the Eagle deserve a medal with clusters for putting up with that %$#!!. We rode DAL-CHI the first day of the Flex crapola. Really not a good situation. They were good sports, but clearly stressed. We would have starved had it not been for our coffeemaker, sandwich maker and cooler chest. 
Hopefully sanity will return along with the Sightseer Lounge.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 28, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I'm on the Texas Eagle right now and sadly it's still Flex Meals in the CCC all the way to CHI with the LSA serving both the Cafe and Sleeping Car passengers only in the Diner/ Combo!
> 
> No Sightseer Lounge either, and a Full Train since there are only 4 Cars in the consist!(Sleeping Car,CCC,2 Coaches!)
> 
> Yet Amtrak wants $782 for a Roomette to Chicago from Austin!


That sounds worse than the Capitol Limited I rode earlier in June. At least they had 2 LSAs. They also let me eat my cafe car meal in tghe lounge part of the CCC.

And $782 for a roomette!! Holy cow!! 

What the hell is going on? I would have liked to be a fly on the wall of whatever executive meetings here held that made those decisions. I can understand the high fares, pent up demand, and all that, but I can't understand the truncated consists and inadequate staffing. I saw similar on the Crescent last week. Only 2 coaches, no diner, and the cafe car didn't open until Trenton and closed at about Wilmington and wouldn't open until after they left Washington.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> That sounds worse than the Capitol Limited I rode earlier in June. At least they had 2 LSAs. They also let me eat my cafe car meal in tghe lounge part of the CCC.
> 
> And $782 for a roomette!! Holy cow!!
> 
> What the hell is going on? I would have liked to be a fly on the wall of whatever executive meetings here held that made those decisions. I can understand the high fares, pent up demand, and all that, but I can't understand the truncated consists and inadequate staffing. I saw similar on the Crescent last week. Only 2 coaches, no diner, and the cafe car didn't open until Trenton and closed at about Wilmington and wouldn't open until after they left Washington.


Yep, I like to be optimistic about Amtrak, but the People running the LD Trains, especially the Orphan Trains( Eagle,Cap,Crescent) don't seem to have a Clue!


----------



## Palmland (Jun 28, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> I'm on the Texas Eagle right now and sadly it's still Flex Meals in the CCC all the way to CHI with the LSA serving both the Cafe and Sleeping Car passengers only in the Diner/ Combo!
> 
> No Sightseer Lounge either, and a Full Train since there are only 4 Cars in the consist!(Sleeping Car,CCC,2 Coaches!)
> 
> Yet Amtrak wants $782 for a Roomette to Chicago from Austin!



Guess someone didn’t get the memo as TE was supposed to get traditional dining June 23.??

Amtrak Traditional Dining


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 28, 2021)

Palmland said:


> Guess someone didn’t get the memo as TE was supposed to get traditional dining June 23.??
> 
> Amtrak Traditional Dining


I think you need to re-read that. The Texas Eagle has traditional dining only between San Antonio and LA which is to say only when it is part of the Sunset and has the Sunset dining car in the consist.


----------



## railiner (Jun 28, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> I think you need to re-read that. The Texas Eagle has traditional dining only between San Antonio and LA which is to say only when it is part of the Sunset and has the Sunset dining car in the consist.


I was going to answer the same...the Amtrak blurb is misleading unless you understand that.


----------



## Palmland (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks for the correction. Beware the asterisk! I would be interested to know the passenger load on SL vs TE from SanAntonio east. Are the SSL and diner on the wrong train?


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 28, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> They pretty much don’t worry once you are seated about masks. It’s basically the traditional communal diner experience unless you request no communal. Lunch photos below.



The "new chips" do look like the veggie chips that I have bought. How did these taste? Was any specific vegetable flavors tasted?


----------



## Cal (Jun 28, 2021)

Palmland said:


> Thanks for the correction. Beware the asterisk! I would be interested to know the passenger load on SL vs TE from SanAntonio east. Are the SSL and diner on the wrong train?


Last time I checked, which was quite awhile ago, the Sunset was selling out it's one sleeper.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 28, 2021)

Palmland said:


> Thanks for the correction. Beware the asterisk! I would be interested to know the passenger load on SL vs TE from SanAntonio east. Are the SSL and diner on the wrong train?


It is very likely to cause a change in our plans for a trip from Boston to El Paso next year unless things change. 

We had been planning to travel on the Lake Shore and the Texas Eagle but without a lounge or traditional dining on the Eagle, I think we will take the Cresent to New Orleans and then the Sunset west from there. I realize that the Crescent has flexible dining but maybe if we stopover in New Orleans for a couple days we will have a transfusion of good food that will allow us to continue our trip west. 

I believe both the Sunset and the Eagle are great trains and both deserve full dining service and sightseer lounge cars.


----------



## Cal (Jun 28, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> I believe both the Sunset and the Eagle are great trains and both deserve full dining service and sightseer lounge cars.


I believe all LD trains are great and deserve decent food!


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 28, 2021)

Cal said:


> I believe all LD trains are great and deserve decent food!


That is very true. I used to think the Texas Eagle was a second-rate train because it didn't go through areas that seemed to have dramatic scenery. But then I rode it round-trip from Chicago to El Paso with a stopover of several days in San Antonio on the return trip. Then I realized what a great train it was. Unfortunately I have only been able to make one subsequent trip on the Eagle but that was a great trip from LA to Chicago. 

But Amtrak management has engaged in a self-fulfilling prophecy. By removing the lounge car and traditional dining Amtrak has made the Eagle a second-rate train which it never was before.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2021)

Cal said:


> Last time I checked, which was quite awhile ago, the Sunset was selling out it's one sleeper.


The Eagle is doing the same!Thus,as I posted, the Sleeper on #22 is Selling Out on Non-#422 days(No Transdorm ,so the Crew takes several Roomettes)resulting in $700+ Roomettes Austin- CHI!

Are the Amtrak Suits in Washington asleep,incompetent or part of a devious plot to kill the Eagles? Or All 3?.?


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jun 29, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Used to have Biscuits as an option!There hasn't been any toast ( except RR "French Toast") in the Diner since the Heritage Diner days.



Don't most people eat toast?


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jun 29, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Re Lunch photos! Never thought I would be celebrating the return of the mystery meat burger at lunch. But I am. Actually, it was pretty good if you moisturized it with mayo and mustard. When I was commuting on the Eagle, I carried a little bottle of Worcestershire to give the burger a little zetz.
> Welcome back, Burger my old friend!
> Great photos, by the way! Can't wait until 21 July - Eagle-Sunset-Crescent to PHL. And a Pat's Cheesesteak as soon as I arrive. It's been soooo long!



Why do you call it a 'mystery burger'. I remember the hamburger as the best thing on the menu. Isn't it 100% beef?


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jun 29, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> You’re not going to put a knife thru these plastic plates - in fact I broke a plastic fork on one this morning. I can report that they seem to only be using the metal flatware and glasses at dinner. Breakfast and lunch is disposable also table clothes only at dinner - they are using the paper spreads for breakfast and lunch. Though the LSA did give me a metal fork after I broke the plastic one. I don’t what the diner crew consist on the Chief was pre-pandemic but serving are the LSA and one SA. And I believe two crew members in the kitchen downstairs - though haven’t seen them.



Is this just transitional or will plastic cutlery and paper table cloths be permanent? I thought I had read that real china is coming back.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 29, 2021)

Ferroequinologist said:


> Is this just transitional or will plastic cutlery and paper table cloths be permanent? I thought I had read that real china is coming back.


The table cloths are not paper they are cloth. They are only out at dinner - they use a paper Mat on the table (like they’d use at a diner type establishment) for breakfast and lunch - table cloth only at dinner. I had metal cutlery at both dinners and on the last lunch. It was plastic at breakfast and at the first lunch. They may just be trying to go through their stock of stuff.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 29, 2021)

tonys96 said:


> Personally, I like Corelle over porcelin (sp?). Lighter, easier to clean, lower cost.
> Same with stainless steel utensils over silver.
> 
> We have a set of Amtrak Corelle plates and saucers.
> ...



I eat using a set of 1940s Oneida silver plate and a 1930s set of Homer-Laughlin China. Both are extremely easy to clean in the sink. The silver requires a polish about once a month- takes about ten minutes. Lends a sense of occasion to just plain eating. Also it’s a lot cheaper than new stainless and Forelle or porcelain or even ceramic plates, because people are obsessed with dishwashers for some reason.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 29, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> That is very true. I used to think the Texas Eagle was a second-rate train because it didn't go through areas that seemed to have dramatic scenery. But then I rode it round-trip from Chicago to El Paso with a stopover of several days in San Antonio on the return trip. Then I realized what a great train it was. Unfortunately I have only been able to make one subsequent trip on the Eagle but that was a great trip from LA to Chicago.


Does "great train" mean that the scenery was better than you expected? Or what does it mean?


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 29, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> That is very true. I used to think the Texas Eagle was a second-rate train because it didn't go through areas that seemed to have dramatic scenery. But then I rode it round-trip from Chicago to El Paso with a stopover of several days in San Antonio on the return trip. Then I realized what a great train it was. Unfortunately I have only been able to make one subsequent trip on the Eagle but that was a great trip from LA to Chicago.
> 
> But Amtrak management has engaged in a self-fulfilling prophecy. By removing the lounge car and traditional dining Amtrak has made the Eagle a second-rate train which it never was before.


The Texas Eagle has great views of the St. Louis Gateway Arch. Urban scenery counts just as much as mountain or ocean vistas.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 29, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Does "great train" mean that the scenery was better than you expected? Or what does it mean?


The scenery along the route was much better than I had expected and it was a fairly busy train. I enjoyed the passengers and crew on this train. Very pleasant trips.


----------



## NapTown Jim (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this trip report! I am thrilled to see the return of traditional dining on those western trains.


----------



## alpha3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for such a great and informative trip report, especially the photos; I especially liked the food ones, lol.... can't wait to get back on the 'Builder or the 'Zephyr!


----------



## Cal (Jun 29, 2021)

Ferroequinologist said:


> Is this just transitional or will plastic cutlery and paper table cloths be permanent? I thought I had read that real china is coming back.


Amtrak is stating that real china is coming back. Don't be surprised if they only use it for dinner though.


----------



## Cal (Jun 29, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Urban scenery counts just as much as mountain or ocean vistas.


Gotta disagree with you here. Seeing different urban areas can be nice, however that's all you (or at least most people) see usually, it can get old. Nothing like enjoying Glacier National Park or the Cascades from the SSL!


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 29, 2021)

And my last photo - lunch on the lake shore! Interestingly, the Boston section is running with 2 coach cars today - so back up to normal consist.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 29, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> And my last photo - lunch on the lake shore! Interestingly, the Boston section is running with 2 coach cars today - so back up to normal consist.


When I rode the Boston Section last week, it had 2 coaches.


----------



## lordsigma (Jun 29, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> When I rode the Boston Section last week, it had 2 coaches.


When I rode out on the first leg of my trip June 11 (connected to Zephyr) was only running with 1. I believe one Boston coach and two New York coaches. Now it’s running with two Boston and two or just one New York I think. I honestly can’t remember how many coaches I walked through from the Boston sleeper to diner. Given that I can’t imagine they’d do only one New York coach it just be 2 Boston 2 New York.


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jun 30, 2021)

Cal said:


> Amtrak is stating that real china is coming back. Don't be surprised if they only use it for dinner though.



I suspect you're right.


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 8, 2021)

Has any one had the Tamale appetizer yet? And how was it? I want to try it, but I want to get it with Sour Cream instead of of the sauce that's offered. I don't know if they will let me. I will be on the Southwest Chief.


----------



## Cal (Aug 8, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> Has any one had the Tamale appetizer yet? And how was it? I want to try it, but I want to get it with Sour Cream instead of of the sauce that's offered. I don't know if they will let me. I will be on the Southwest Chief.


WHen I was on board they were out of it,so I haven't tried or seen it.


----------



## Dustyroad (Aug 8, 2021)

Cal said:


> WHen I was on board they were out of it,so I haven't tried or seen it.


Thanks for the reply. It must be a popular item (I'm guessing). Maybe they will have it when I am on board. I can't eat rice so I'm not sure about the Lobster Crab Cake. It might be my choice since the salad doesn't appeal to me. At least we have real food!


----------

